
Li-fi protocol allows use of the Internet at the speed of light - Libertatea
http://www.alphagalileo.org/ViewItem.aspx?ItemId=143662&CultureCode=en
======
JudgeJudyExec
Um? I have so many issues with this...

Providing audio via light is a one-way transmission - and also not even close
to being new technology. For example, every movie theater or auditorium has
the exact same technology in place for the hearing impaired. Special
headphones receive the infrared signal and decode it into audio.

Providing Internet connectivity would require a two-way connection. A person's
device would have to have a receptor and emitter. This could potentially be
the camera and LED flash. Maybe you could go so far as to use the front camera
and emit infrared via the screen. But, that means the device has to be in
direct line-of-sight of the source. Once the phone or tablet goes into your
pocket the connection is lost.

The article sounds like complete bunk.

------
Xeiliex
This is either a bad translation or gibberish, I can't determine which.

